# Manitou Remote Lockout Upgrade Kit Absolute+ 2011 MILO, 203mm Adapter, Kleinteile



## alterverwalter (2. Januar 2012)

Manitou Remote Lockout Upgrade Kit MILO:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200695532438?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Tektro Auriga Comp Adapter PM IS 203mm vorne:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200695530409?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Scheinwerferhalter Ixon IQ normal:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200695527490?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Tektro Bremsscheibe 180mm:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200695528565?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

